# Installer une imprimante réseau



## Lanto (25 Septembre 2006)

Bjr!
J'ai qql postes en réseau et j'aimerais faire l'acquisition d'une pte imprimante réseau hp laserjet 1020n mais je voudrais être sûr qu'elle marche en tcp/ip sous mac os 10.4 avant de l'acheter, en fait le but c de la brancher directement sur une prise rj45, comment je peux le savoir?
On m'a prêté un cd d'installation que j'ai installé sur le mac mais après je ne sais pas trop comment ça se passe pour l'installation réseau, est-il possible de faire le test sans l'imprimante?
Merci.


----------



## Zyrol (25 Septembre 2006)

Ben déjà, chez HP il n'y a pas de pilotes mac...

page HP

Peut être qu'il existe une combine pour mettre des pilotes equivalents...


----------



## Lanto (25 Septembre 2006)

Il y a le pilote sur le cd mais après je ne sais pas comment l'adresser sur le réseau.
Qd je click sur ajouter une imprimante, ds "Via" il y a plusieurs choix notamment Apple talk, Impression via Ip, Rendez vous... et ensuite ds "Type" il y a aussi Rendez vous, Lpp/Lpr, Protocole ipp, Socket/Hp jet direct. A quoi correspondent tous ça?


----------



## Zyrol (25 Septembre 2006)

Dans ton cas logiquement, il faudrait que tu mettes impression IP car, ton imprimante doit avoir une adresse IP sur ton reseau local.


----------



## Lanto (26 Septembre 2006)

J'ai envie de prendre le risque.


----------



## supermoquette (26 Septembre 2006)

Ce n'est pas un risque mais une obligation 

_ Edith la 1020 n'est pas dispo en ethernet mais usb 2 only... la 1022n oui (ethernet et usb 2)._


----------



## Lanto (28 Septembre 2006)

Je l'ai acheté et installé et en plus ça marche.
En fait ça marche en choisissant rendez-vous, par contre je n'y arrive pas en choisissant Impression via Ip et de lui préciser ensuite l'adresse ip de l'imprimante, elle n'apparaisse même pas ds la liste des imprimante hp.
L'essentiel c q'elle fonctionne.
merci à tous.


----------

